# 1960 14 ft aluminum flat bottom



## tadpole86 (Feb 19, 2011)

14 ft aluminum jon that I picked up last week. Got a pretty good deal, gave $250 for the boat motor and trailer. Motor is a 7.5 hp sears gamefisher that probably need a car rebuild (40 bucks). The boat did need a little work. I ripped out the old nasty carpet and fixed a couple holes on the bottom. So far I made the frame for a platform to take some pressure of the center because it seemed a little weak and put plywood on top. Going to carpet it in the morning and take her out the water and see how she does. Eventually I plan on putting a livewell and possibly a casting deck on the front. Any thoughts about weight issues if I but both the trolling motor, outboard, and battery in the back with me in it. Below are some pictures of what I have done so far.


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 26, 2011)

Got all the carpet and old wood stripped out. Had a ton of ants under one seat as seen in one of the pictures. They were none too excited to be awoken. Another picture of the plywood that I put down, mainly to take pressure off the weak aluminum in the middle. Stripping off all the old paint tomorrow and maybe fix a couple holes in the bottom if I have time. Once I get all the holes fixed I was considering putting some of the walmart spray or roll on bedliner type stuff on the bottom to give it extra durability.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pics of the carpeted deck. Slowly but surely its coming along.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 12, 2011)

Carpeted floor and seats in for a test look. Boxed in the front to house the battery(ies), hopefully will have enough carpet for that this weekend but it will be close. Finally picked up the trolling motor, 50lb thrust minn kota powerdrive with foot control. Also rebuilt the carb in the outboard and runs good and hard now. So for 90 bucks I have a fully functional 7.5 hp outboard.
Link to the motor running after the carb rebuild. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcc-G5IJq00


----------



## steelyhead17 (Mar 15, 2011)

Where did you get your carpeting from. Home Depot? Lowes?


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bought it from lowes for 52 cents a foot. Has rubber backing and a two yr warranty. I also tried to stick a treble hook into it with pretty good force and it wouldn't really go in at all which I was very impressed by.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Got it done now to where its fishable with all the stuff except the very back finished and got it primed.


----------



## catfishhunter (Mar 20, 2011)

looking good =D> on the beer cooler


----------



## TWub78 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## HookedUp443 (Mar 27, 2011)

lookd awesome bro


----------



## indiana fish (Jun 1, 2012)

I recently acquired a boat, and found this website. I like your mods. How did they turn out for you? I think I have the same boat as you. It has 3 ribs 3 bench seats and I noticed the aluminum is really weak in the bottom. Did you pull the middle seat? What said you use the repair any holes? Mine has several.


----------

